

Ask HN: What are your major pain points? - hajrice

I like how toutapp.com solve the pain of sending out emails that I'd usually copy-paste and change to certain groups of people.<p>One of the areas I think are managing your knowledge base/faq. Getsatisfaction/UserVoice do a poor job at this in my opinion, but I think that TenderApp is on the right track. Not sure if there's really room for one more.<p>What are your major pain points?
======
aymeric
I think you should try to solve your own pain points.

I went through the exercise of listing all my frustrations on my blog, here
are some of the top ones:

\- Having a structured relationship with a mentor

\- Knowing where to go out in Sydney (concerts, indie theatres, ...)

\- Not being able to use my laptop outdoor (sun glare)

\- Setting minisites for my main websites should take me less time

This is the link to the post: <http://aymeric.gaurat.net/index.php/2010/my-
frustrations/>

~~~
SingAlong
"Having a structured relationship with a mentor" and "minisites" sound very
much do-able.

However, could you throw more light on the first idea about mentor
relationship?

